
Is Apple ready to play cat and mouse with malware developers? - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/06/apple-malware-cat-and-mouse.ars
======
tobylane
Apple has no problem sheltering its users from the real goings on of the OS,
but there's only so much they can do. Protecting the user from what tricks the
user is largely a cat and mouse game. The daily-updated list (which the last
security update added) is that unimaginable step.

------
sourtry
apple is pro . yes they can

